# Πότε ο Γιάννης δεν μπορεί πότε ο κώλος του πονεί = One of these days is none of these days



## nickel (Mar 21, 2012)

Πότε ο Γιάννης δεν μπορεί πότε ο κώλος του πονεί = One of these days is none of these days

*One of these days is none of these days*
Prov. If you say you will do something "one of these days," you probably do not seriously intend to do it, and therefore it will not get done.

Alan: When are you going to fix the garage door? Jane: One of these days. Alan: One of these days is none of these days. 
Jill: One of these days, I'll pay you the money I owe you. Jane: One of these days is none of these days.
_McGraw-Hill Dictionary of American Idioms and Phrasal Verbs_. © 2002 by The McGraw-Hill Companies, Inc.

Παρόμοιο ελληνικό:
Όποιος δεν θέλει να ζυμώσει, δέκα μέρες κοσκινίζει.
Ποτέ μην κάνεις σήμερα ό,τι μπορείς να αναβάλεις για αύριο.

Περίπου παρόμοια αγγλικά:
Procrastination is the thief of time.
Procrastination is his middle name.
Never do today what you can put off till tomorrow.

Ανοικτόν και για τις δικές σας προτάσεις.


----------



## daeman (Jul 19, 2014)

...
Από το σημερινό ηλεδελτίο του Κουίνιον:

*Getting ahead of yourself*
Many of us are procrastinators, putting off inescapable tasks as long as possible. At Pennsylvania State University, David Rosenbaum and colleagues Lanyun Gong and Cory Adam Potts have carried out experiments they have written up in the July issue of _Psychological Science_. These suggest that we often work the other way round, doing jobs earlier than needed in order to get them out of the way, even if this means additional effort. The researchers have called it by the invented term _*precrastination*_. This might seem desirable, but it can be a disguised form of procrastination, by which we tire ourselves out doing trivial and non-urgent tasks that we think of as clearing the decks before getting down to the really important stuff.

Το procrastination το λέμε συνήθως _αναβλητικότητα_. Αυτό; Προβλητικότητα; Δεν νομίζω, γιατί μπλέκουμε με την προβολή.

Ουφ, ο πονοκέφαλος του pre- και του pro-.  Σαν την paranoia και την pronoia ένα πράμα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 20, 2014)

Προς το παρόν, έναν ενδιαφέροντα σύνδεσμο. Νεολογισμό δεν σκοπεύω να προτείνω.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/...rocrastination-difficult-tasks_n_5360135.html

For the study, researchers from Pennsylvania State University conducted a number of similar experiments, which all involved having study participants carry buckets down an alley. In the experiments, the buckets were put at different spots along the alley, and the study participants were asked to walk down the alley, pick up a bucket, and then take it to an endpoint. But in each experiment, the location of the buckets in the alley differed.

The study participants were asked to pick up and carry a left bucket with their left hand if they deemed that easier, or to pick up and carry a right bucket with their right hand if they deemed that easier.* Researchers found in several experiments that the participants were more likely to pick whatever bucket was closest to them —- even when that meant having to carry the bucket for a farther distance down the alley.*

Why? They “wanted to get the task down as soon as they could,” the participants told the researchers.

Περισσότερο προβληματικοί παρά... _προβλητικοί_.


----------

